# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation >  [SOLVED] Help with fullscreen mode in virtual box

## famous3warriors

I am using Hardy Heron Ubuntu Studio i386 and have virtual box up and running thanks to a lot of the posts that I was reading out there.  I just haven't found one with my problem or maybe just haven't worded it right.  I press the left ctrl button + f and I get the full screen mode.  Ok here is the problem win xp comes up and works fine but it has a i guess picture frame of complete black around it I don't get the whole screen like I see on utube and others that have screen shots of xp running on ubuntu.  How do I get the whole screen running correctly?  Also when I hit the host key to get out of full screen mode my whole computer restarts over again.  Thanks for your help.  I really do appreciate it. :Smile:

----------


## famous3warriors

All of that just to say How can I expand my screen resolution higher.  I am only getting 1024x768 and my whole screen is 1440x900.  I apologize for that.

----------


## famous3warriors

I found the link and fixed the problem thanks guys.  Not being sarcastic I just really appreciate all the help.  Can't find this any ware.  I just one day I can really get familiar with all the apps and give a hand.

----------


## AldenIsZen

Care to share that link as your's is the first and only thread I have seen on getting full screen to work in full resolution?


Thanks,

 - Alden

----------


## hellhound_x

care to share that link?

----------


## hellhound_x

To take it out of full screen mode you can use right ctrl + f
Then type sudo /media/cdrom/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run in a terminal, reboot and you're sorted

----------


## gunnz

hello,
hope this is helpfull to somewone
i had the same problem with full screen in virtualbox.i run ubuntu 8.04 on a Acer Aspire 5315 and i had change the resolution in the virtual xp from 640x480 to 1280x1024.instantly the window of virtual box went to the whole screen and then right ctrl+F and there it was a "full screen"

all the best from a noob trying to give something back  :Smile:

----------

